# TT-S owners, check out what's coming your way: Audi S3 2.0T FSI APR Stage III Turbocharger System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR 2.0T FSI Transversal Stage III Turbocharger System*
APR is pleased to present our 2.0T FSI Stage III Turbocharger System for the Audi S3 (8p) TT-S and R model 2.0T FSI.
*Product Page:*
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR began developing complete turbocharger upgrade systems in 1998 and 1999 brought the release of APR's first Audi/VW turbo upgrade system, the APR 1.8T Stage III. To this day, the APR Stage III has progressed over nine different reiterations across sixteen different Volkswagen Automotive Group models from the Audi A4 and Volkswagen GTI to the Seat Leon and Skoda Octavia and has yet to be duplicated. Building upon almost twelve years of experience, APR's engineers are pleased to offer the world’s only complete turbocharger upgrade system for VAG’s 2.0T FSI 265hp engine. Only APR can bring such a rich history of development and OEM quality to the performance aftermarket.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









_NOTE Do not be fooled by claims from lesser tuners, a DSG reflash IS NOT Required to achieve the advertised power claims with an APR ECU Upgrade_
VAG's most powerful iteration of the 2 liter, turbocharged and direct injected inline 4 cylinder engine is delivered with strengthened internals and a lower compression ratio compared to the standard 200hp 2.0T FSI and has brought many new opportunities to performance aftermarket engineering. Knock limitations are reduced and with the help of a more aggressive camshaft set from the OEM APR’s engineering teams were able to extract a significant improvement in power delivery with no loss of drivability.
*SEMA 2006 Vehicles*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR's Stage III was first commissioned by VWGoA for their 2006 SEMA show concept car, the .:RGTi. APR's Engineering Team has performed durability and reliability testing as well as finalizing the kit for full production and is proud to release this superbly engineered solution to the performance enthusiast.
APR's Engineering Team also discovered new engine management control strategies in the new 265hp 2.0T ECU that allows them to unlock even greater power delivery and drivability over previous generations. In comparison to our 200hp 2.0T FSI Stage III, torque delivery is dramatically improved and peak horsepower is increased.

*APR 2.0T FSI Stage III Components*
*APR Stage III Turbocharger System*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The APR Stage III includes every part necessary to completely upgrade the turbocharger system. Each component is completely engineered to deliver a turn-key solution with no additional expenses required other than oil, coolant and the typical supporting modifications for these power levels such as a performance exhaust. Every nut, bolt, gasket, associated hardware and all turbocharger system components required for fitment and reliability are included as well. A complete step by step installation guide including recommended tools, estimated time of install and detailed pictures is supplied to each client. APR's expertly calibrated DPP ECU Upgrade specific to the Stage III Turbocharger System is included and is the glue that holds all of the substantial power delivery, drivability and reliability together. No other company in the world provides such a complete Turbocharger System for your TFSI at these power levels.
*APR Stage III ECU Calibration*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR's expertly recalibrated ECU Upgrade matched specifically to the Stage III hardware ensures flawless drivability and great power delivery. Approximately 24 psi of boost pressure is achieved to produce an amazing 400bhp or 200hp per liter of displacement! All OEM specifications for component strength is either followed or replaced by the Stage III hardware to ensure no premature failures of other related parts. As always, APR's included Stage III ECU Upgrade is equipped with EMCS technology to allow for the cruise control to be used to enable situation specific calibrations, options and advanced ECU features found nowhere else.
*APR Turbocharger*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Representing the latest in turbocharger technology, a Garrett GT2871R Ballistic series turbocharger is the only choice for this premium turbocharger system. APR is unique in that we deal directly with Garrett turbochargers rather than buying turbochargers through turbocharger supply houses. Our engineering-house distributor status with Garrett turbochargers means that we receive assistance from the manufacturer on technical issues and work with Garrett engineers on specifying the optimal turbocharger for each application.
*APR Exhaust Manifold*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The Stage III exhaust manifold is investment cast out of Inconel, a high-temperature nickel alloy. The manifold was designed in CAD and optimized using computational fluid dynamics (CFD) software. What this means to the end user is the ultimate in performance and reliability and a lifetime warranty that no other manufacturer can match.
*APR Injectors*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR includes another unmatched achievement in FSI fueling technology by way of our uprated injectors that provide more fuel than any other available FSI injector. Early on in FSI development with VWGoA for the RGTi, APR's engineers determined the future of FSI performance modifications would require flow rates capable of achieving 500hp. APR set out to form strategic relationships with Teir 1 suppliers to the OEM's to develop processes and controls for a larger FSI injector. After 2 years of refinement, APR is proud to offer these injectors in our Stage III turbocharger upgrade systems for the first time to the general public.
*APR MAF Housing*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR developed a new MAF housing that is sized according to engine displacement and maximum power output. The new cast housing allows for the proper metering of the additional airflow and to minimize pressure losses. The cast aluminum housing is CNC machined to exacting tolerances and powder-coated to inhibit corrosion. A honeycomb style flow straightener is also added to prevent the MAF from seeing erroneous signals. Further testament to APR's commitment to flawless drivability, we understand the devil is in the details and realization of how seemingly insignificant parts can work together to generate perfect results is what further sets APR apart from the competition.
*APR High Pressure Fuel Pump*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The stock high pressure pump is incapable of pumping a high enough volume of fuel to support the FSI engine with even moderate mods, much less a large turbo kit. To rectify this, APR has developed a higher flowing fuel pump that eliminates this being a problem. For more information about this pump, see the FSI Fuel Pump page.
*APR Intercooler*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Keeping low intake charge temparatures is essential to maintaining powerful and safe operation of the APR Stage III kit. The APR FSI Intercooler is a perfect OEM intercooler replacement with an intercooler core size almost three times the size of the original unit. This intercooler is so efficent, that it performs incredibly even in the constant acceleration seen on a road course. For more information about the intercooler, see the APR FSI Intercooler page.
*APR Carbon Fiber Intake*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The APR Stage III starts with a Carbonio derived carbon fiber intake which draws fresh, cool air in from the lower front bumper area. This helps by allowing the engine to continuously have a fresh supply of cold intake air to maximize power and torque at all points.
*APR Pressure Piping*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Also known by some as a "pancake pipe", this cast piece bolts to the passenger side of the engine and transfers pressurized air from the turbocharger compressor outlet hose to the intercooler inlet hose. Cast aluminum is used to allow APR's engineering team to design the piping with little interference to the results that typically are imposed by lesser manufacturing methods. The most critical areas to performance have been meticulously evaluated and improved to offer a completeness of quality that is unrivaled by the competition.
*APR Silicon Induction and Pressure Hoses*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wire reinforced, high quality, multi-ply silicon induction hoses are incorporated to provide the best transitional airflow through intricate design and smoother transitions than is possible with other materials. Silicon Pressure hoses allow for engine movement to be accommodated and avoid stresses that result in premature failure of metal piping. Each silicon hose included in the APR Stage III is equipped with the proper spigots and outlets for each part of the OEM vacuum and pressure line system to accomplish OEM quality fitment with all clamps and fittings supplied.
*APR Turbocharger Oil, Coolant and Signal Hoses*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR includes specific to application Oil, Coolant and Boost Pressure Signal Hoses to properly lubricate, cool and control the turbocharger and wastegate. Each line is made to route securely and elegantly and includes all fittings and hardware.
*APR AWD Divorced Downpipe*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









265hp 2.0T FSI owner's have the option to include APR's divorced downpipe for their Stage III application at an additional charge. APR's divorced downpipe was developed to reduce turbulent exhaust gas airflow over the turbine which results in faster peak boost pressures and more power over traditional performance exhaust systems. APR's engineers have determined that a divorced downpipe provides significant improvements in these areas at or above 400hp. Standard 200hp 2.0 TFSI Stage III owners with a Quattro driveline will be required to equip their Stage III with this optional component to satisfy perfect fitment.
*APR Bracketry*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









APR laser cuts and stamps application specific bracketry to allow our engineers no compromise in design. Each bracket included in the Stage III is designed to last the life of your car and places critical engine monitoring sensors and controls in the most ideal locations for fitment and performance. Even the seemingly insignificant parts ooze quality and you can rest assured you won't find a more complete and reliable turbocharger upgrade.
*APR Gaskets and Hardware*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Each APR Stage III is all inclusive with every fastener and gasket necessary for complete install with no hidden additional expenses. Your installer will love you and labor rates or additional parts expenses are reduced or eliminated saving you money in comparison to the competition. Sometimes a lower initial price doesn't always add up to the total cost. APR understands this and does the sourcing for you at the deepest discounts possible to pass on additional savings.
*NGK Laser Platinum Spark Plugs*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









An often overlooked item in most turbo kits, the proper spark plug is imperative to reliable and safe operation at higher boost pressures and power levels.
*APR Stage III Instillation Manual*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Each APR Stage III Turbocharger System includes detailed installation manuals for every component with easy to follow directions to include pictures of each step, torque specifications for each fastener and a list of required tools.
*APR Intercooler Installation Manual*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Each APR Stage III Turbocharger System includes detailed installation manuals for every component with easy to follow directions to include pictures of each step, torque specifications for each fastener and a list of required tools.

*Application Guide*
*APR Stage III without Intercooler² and without Fuel Pump¹*
Audi S3 - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - Part Number: T3100032 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
Audi TT-S - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - *Coming Soon!*
VW Golf R - ROW & North American Market - 4Motion - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
VW Scirocco R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
SEAT León Cupra R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
*APR Stage III with Intercooler and without Fuel Pump¹*
Audi S3 - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - Part Number: T3100031 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
Audi TT-S - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - *Coming Soon!*
VW Golf R - ROW & North American Market - 4Motion - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
VW Scirocco R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
SEAT León Cupra R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
*APR Stage III without Intercooler² and with Fuel Pump*
Audi S3 - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - Part Number: T3100030 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
Audi TT-S - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - *Coming Soon!*
VW Golf R - ROW & North American Market - 4Motion - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
VW Scirocco R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
SEAT León Cupra R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
*APR Stage III with Intercooler and with Fuel Pump*
Audi S3 - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - Part Number: T3100029 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
Audi TT-S - ROW & North American Market - Quattro - 6MT & S-Tronic - *Coming Soon!*
VW Golf R - ROW & North American Market - 4Motion - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
VW Scirocco R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
SEAT León Cupra R - ROW Market - FWD - 6MT & DSG - *Coming Soon!*
_¹ This item is required.
² This item is highly recommended to reach advertised power levels.
³ All wheel drive systems require the APR AWD downpipe pictured above, sold seperately.
‡ A catback exhaust system is highly recommended to reach advertised power levels._
*APR Stage III Quattro Divorced Downpipe*
Audi S3 - Part Number: CD100024 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
Audi TT-S - Part Number: CD100024 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
VW Golf R - Part Number: CD100024 - *Available Now! Contact your APR Importer for Pricing Information!*
It is highly recommended that brake and suspension upgrades are done to safely use the potential of this upgrade. It is also recommended that the stock engine internals be upgraded for power levels above 93 octane/98 RON, as APR is not responsible for this type of damage to the engine.
*Contact Information*
*Find Your Local APR Importer*: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/
*Phone*: (800) 680-7921
*Local Phone*: +1 (334) 502-5181
*Fax*: (334) 502-5180
*Address*: APR LLC, 4800 US HWY 280 West, Opelika, AL 36801


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: TT-S owners, check out what's coming your way: Audi S3 2.0T FSI APR Stage III T ... ([email protected])*

if you're planning to upgrade to stage 3, then does this mean you'd be better off buying a 
- 2.0 TFSI Quattro (then add GT2871 turbo) 
than a
- TTS 2.0 TFSI (then adding the same GT2871 turbo)
aside from the LED and body kit that comes with the TTS, it's practically the same...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: TT-S owners, check out what's coming your way: Audi S3 2.0T FSI APR Stage III T ... (egi9489)*

The TT-S low compression, higher output FSI engine's stage III kit is more powerful than the FSI stage III and the TSI stage III. 
TT (FSI)








TT (TSI)








TT-S (FSI)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

ok lets get a TTS with all of this installed to be your rolling sale platform.
volunteers


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

These kits are awesome, the three Beta kits running in Australia have been reliable, strong and super fast. First kit went on in March & all make well in excess of 400chp.

















































_Modified by Guy @ HP - APR Oz at 2:57 PM 12-21-2009_


_Modified by Guy @ HP - APR Oz at 3:07 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (Guy @ HP - APR Oz)*

Some reviews from ozaudi.com

_Quote, originally posted by *Guy @ HP - APR Oz* »_


ea2001 said:


> After the first corner driving that car I thought, s**t this needs better brakes. Its suprising how quickly it accelerates. I would say its as fast as a chipped B5 RS4. Still pulls like a train at 7000RPM. Definitely the best driving big turbo VAG car I have driven.






ea2001 said:


> Whoa!! that's a big call mate - those cars have some serious torque and coming from you it must have been fast... either way I'm sold, was thinking of doing it in bits but I think I'll save the extra and get the full monty + clutch done it one hit ...
> As for brakes I've seen ur late braking skills Mr formula 3
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *vazzwells;163797* »_I apologise in advance if its already been mentioned.
> ...


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Wouldn't it just be easier to sell your Mother, aleic?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

considering mum has been in the hospital for some time (early Alzheimer's) lets leave that one alone


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Sorry Mate. I feel for you. Lost mine last year from the same.


----------

